# Favorite Models Game



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

In an attempt to expand everyone knowledge on the various modeling companies that are out there, some of them being very obscure, I am going to create a little game for us to play. It is simple, just post your favorite model from a company outside of GW, and Privateer Press (both too well known). Post the following information with it.

Picture of the Model:
Name of the Model:
Company who makes it:
Companies website:
Country of origin (optional): 
Try to list a store you can get it (optional):
Why do you like the mini/company (optional):

List as many as you like, more you list more people will get to see more models from different places!

Picture of the Model:
Name of the Model:
Company who makes it:
Companies website:
Country of origin (optional): 
Try to list a store you can get it (optional):
Why do you like the mini/company (optional):









Name of the Model: Asharah Legendary (54mm) - Limited Edition 
Company who makes it: Raging Heroes
Companies website: www.ragingheroes.com
Country of origin (optional): Europe, France I believe
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): Direct Order
Why do you like the mini/company (optional): They are using modern CAD programs to make models not only in 28mm but 56mm scale of the same minis, a lot of the minis also come with multiple weapon options and head options. This model will be the Avatar in my army!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Name of the Model: Biotech Covenenat Megatherion
Company who makes it: Hitech
Companies website: http://hitechminiatures.com/
Country of origin (optional): uhh
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): http://www.thewarstore.com/product71094.html
Why do you like the mini/company (optional): All of the Hitech miniatures are of extremely high quality, and they have some great 40k-style models, not the least of which is what I call the "techpriest dreadnaught', as seen above.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Picture of the Model:








Name of the Model: Morrigan Priestess of the horned god
Company who makes it: Brigade models
Companies website: http://www.brigademodels.co.uk/index.html
Country of origin (optional): Great Britain
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): Direct order, some indi stores
Why do you like the mini/company (optional): Whilst i find many if the models for the celtos game system somewhat lacklustre this one is definately one that has bucked the trend in my eyes. I remember picking up a morigan from my local indi store when she was released and spending hours painting her up for the store army. I never really played the game but when i left i took Morrigan with me. Somehow i ended up with three of the models and it is one of the few female models which i've ever owned that i've felt is well laid out and not unecisarily lewd. She's one of the few models that i can honestly say i have enjoyed painting, usually it's just that i want to see the model finished.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Also, the new Golden Throne:










Come here Chaos. I have something special to give you...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some good looking models, had not heard of Brigade before, awesome!

edit: The new Dreadknight you mean!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Name of the Model:teddy
Company who makes it:wyrd miniatures
Companies website: http://wyrd-games.net/shop/
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): My local can order it. 
Why do you like the mini/company: I am a big fan of the odd, the monsterous, and the weird. They have this and more.

They are becoming more prominent, but I really like their play style. It is very random, but seems well balanced so far.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Iron Angel said:


> Also, the new Golden Throne:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is really cool, linky?

reminds me of the demigod game.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Same company that made the first model I posted, but you can find that specific model here:
http://hitechminiatures.com/null/product/info/47


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Great idea!

I think I have 2 good ones to share.




Name of the Model: | Anointed Knight Hero
Company who makes it: | Gamezone Miniatures
Companies website: |
Gamezone miniatures
(Under reconstruction, check out Wayland for the product line)
Country of origin (optional): | Spain
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): | Wayland Games!
Why do you like the mini/company (optional): | I think this guy makes a pretty badass alternative to the current warhammer models. Everyone is always up in arms at customization, but having a full cast means that you get the sculptor's whole vision, not the diluted one to make it pose-able and usable buy everyone. 


















Conveniently available through Wayland Games =)


And the Sisters of Tiamat from Chronopia. The game is mostly defunct, but Prince August in Ireland is keeping the miniatures in print.



Name of the Model: | Sisters of Tiamat
Company who makes it: | Prince August Games
Companies website: |
 Prince August

Country of origin (optional): | Ireland (Formerly from Target games: Sweden and USA)
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): |
Prince August

Why do you like the mini/company (optional): | I like Prince August because they're keeping a few favorites of mine alive . . . or at least on life support. Chronopia never quite took off, but Warzone was a very fun competitor to 40K. I miss having folks to play those games with. I'm glad the models are still available. The sisters of Tiamat in particular I've long wanted to get my hands on and paint. 


The official image from the game:









A fan image:









Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Picture of the Model:
Name of the Model:drones
Company who makes it:infinity
Companies website : http://www.infinitythegame.com/infinity/en/2011/miniatures/drones/
Country of origin (optional): spain?
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): not sure
Why do you like the mini/company (optional): tight game... one of the best i have played. decisions are more important than lists


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Those are nice! How did you do the table?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Those are nice! How did you do the table?


if you mean the infinity, then i didn't. those are from the website.... i suck at painting. 

if i were to guess though, that looks like stucco with a pale green wash. or perhaps a blue wash and a green wash. or spray paint.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Found something else cool...










Name of the Model: Rebots
Company who makes it: Infinity
Companies website: http://www.infinitythegame.com/infin...atures/drones/
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): None near me.
Why do you like the mini/company: Excellent minis. Also multipurpose. Something tells me that these models will make nice stand-ins for the currently absent Necron walker. 

weird. They have this and more.A little bit of photoshop confirms my suspicions:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

i highly recommend the system. it is translated, so it is a bit hard to get at first, but it is a great system.


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I actually have 2:

Picture of the Model:








Name of the Model: Kapitan Ivanko
Company who makes it: Raging Heros
Companies website: http://www.ragingheroes.com/
Country of origin (optional): France

Why do you like the mini/company (optional): I don't even play guard, but she alone makes me want to so I can have her as a centerpiece.

Picture of the Model:








Name of the Model: Rasputina Alt.
Company who makes it: Wyrd Minitures
Companies website: http://wyrd-games.net/shop/
Country of origin (optional): U.S.

Why do you like the mini/company (optional): Wyrd makes amazing models, but seeing as I play Raspy the most, and her model got a beautiful upgrade I can't help but love it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Some great stuff! I really like that Rebot.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Picture of the Model:








Name of the Model: SF Roman Legionary Standard
Company who makes it: Scibor
Companies website: www.sciborminiatures.com
Country of origin (optional): Poland
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): www.waughgames.co.uk
Why do you like the mini/company (optional): The miniature just looks pretty stunning to me; I love the standard and would love to get a hand on it for my Raven Guard force. The company makes loads of really amazing looking models at a good price. Waugh games sells Scibor minis at a nice price from within the UK as well, though you can buy them directly from the Scibor website.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Those are nice! How did you do the table?


And if you mean the BB code table, there's a post from Jez from 2008 where he added them in: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10476

They really help clean things up. I wish people would use them every time they post stat lines for things.


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

http://www.avatars-of-war.com/eng/web/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=79&Itemid=114









Name of the Model: Dwarf Lord
Company who makes it: Avatars of War
Companies website: http://www.avatars-of-war.com/eng/web/

This company makes some of the best looking minis


----------



## Daemon Prince Paintbox (Feb 21, 2011)

Some uber nice models here. Couple of sites I have now added to my favourites. Thanks people.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got a few mini's a like (and plan to get the range) all from the same company.









Maria, the Puppet Master









Gemini - Zack and Zafini

and...








Clover

Name of the Model: as above
Company who makes it: Anima Tactics
Companies website: www.animarpg.com
Country of origin (optional): not sure
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): direct order
Why do you like the mini/company (optional): well I love RPG and final fantasy-est themes, its why I plan to get a few of these minis and run a RPG based around Soul Calibur and Final Fantasy :so_happy:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

My absolute favorite is the Forge world Phantom Titan, it was a prayer answered and is perfection in my eyes, but that is hardly moving the thread forward.
so here is something that just realy floats my boat, i love the Jes goodwin DE cold one knights and this is a 70mm model of something along the same lines








Name of the Model: VARATHAR, DARK GUARDIAN
Company who makes it: Andrea Miniatures
Companies website: www.andrea-miniatures.com
Country of origin (optional): spain

For me this company is leaps ahead of many other model manufactures for realism and accuracy, the historic stuff is amazing and the pin up girl section is a bit cheeky.

and my second choice would be the titslug


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Here's a quick one from me to add to the list of already fantastic miniatures. I have so many more to add in the future though, this is just a quick post of one of them.










Name of the Model: | Hrod Ward, the Conqueror.
Company who makes it: | Mad Puppet Miniatures.
Companies website: |
http://www.madpuppetminiatures.com/

Country of origin (optional): | Spain
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): |
http://www.madpuppetminiatures.com/main.php

Why do you like the mini/company (optional): | Edgar has only a small amount of miniatures but each one is fantastic. I like this mini because it is a brilliantly detailed 54mm miniature that fits perfectly into the Warhammer universe and whilst it can not be substituted into the game as a Chaos Champion due to it's size, it is still a lovely model for a collector/painter. I like the company because, as said, each of the minis available are great. Sadly I don't think he will be producing many more models for his own company in the near future due to working with Felix on the Avatars of War range.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

This company isn't very popular ATM with GW, but damn if I don't love these two Eldar mini's and I did add them to my G/F's Eldar Army before they may or may not become impossible to purchase.









Doomseer Iyanar-Duanna









Armana'serq Scorpion Warrior Priestess

From Chapter House Studios


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have the Farseer (2 in fact) and while the legs do look a bit off, I really like the model otherwise.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

djinn24 said:


> I have the Farseer (2 in fact) and while the legs do look a bit off, I really like the model otherwise.


Not to mention that this is probably one of the only way to get the chainsabers.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Another one of my favourites that I will be picking up very soon...










Name of the Model: | Viking Fury.
Company who makes it: | Andrea Miniatures.
Companies website: |
http://www.andrea-miniatures.com/_carro/AspsInicio/Inicio.asp

Country of origin (optional): | Spain
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): |
http://www.arcaneminiatures.co.uk/

Why do you like the mini/company (optional): | Andrea Miniatures have always produced fantastic quality sculpts. They have several amazing ranges including 32mm ranges, 54mm ranges and larger scales as well as busts at just as brilliant a quality as the one I have shown above. They also sell some great wooden plinths for your miniatures. The reason I really like the above model is that the details are absolutely amazing and the character they've managed to give the model is incredibly realistic, as is the anger on his face.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Name of the Model: Überfallkommando
Company who makes it: Infinity The Game (Corvus Belli)
Companies website: www.infinitythegame.com
Country of origin (optional): Spain
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): Corvusbelli and FRPgames, a few other online sites as well.
Why do you like the mini/company (optional): Great range, every model is unique, fantastic game system, and fan service. They release new models every month without pause. HIGHLY recommended game and models. You can see how much the company has grown in popularity and in sculpt quality over the years by looking at some of their earlier models. This model was released almost one year ago.

The game that started "Its not your list, its you!"


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Überfallkommando looks awesome, and that bust is freaking cool.


----------



## Rameses (Aug 21, 2011)

Desolatemm said:


> Name of the Model: Überfallkommando
> Company who makes it: Infinity The Game (Corvus Belli)
> Companies website: www.infinitythegame.com
> Country of origin (optional): Spain
> ...


I love that :shok:


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Bushido has caught my eye a lot recently and I bought this fella yesterday (along with a starter set)...










Name of the Model: | Gengo.
Company who makes it: | GCT Studios.
Companies website: |
http://bushido-thegame.com/blog

Country of origin (optional): | England
Try to list a store you can get it (optional): |
http://bushido-thegame.com/catalog

Why do you like the mini/company (optional): | I think the quality apparent in his model for £7.95 is an absolute bargain. The company seem like a really positive and ambitious company too and seem to be doing really well at the moment after the release of the Bushido game late last year. I look forward to great things from GCT Studios.


----------

